# Please, please don't wash the car....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So, I had 2 cars going into the main stealers this week...BMW and VW...

Both times, I told them not to wash the car, I made sure that the note was on the job card - highlighted...I also stuck up 3 "do not wash this car" notices on the cars...

The BMW garage actually tried to start a fight about it...we wash all the cars...well not this one mate...DO NOT WASH IT.... and thankfully they didn't...

the VW garage burst out laughing...ahhh, you're one of them she says...it's OK we know we can't wash a car correctly, don't worry about it...yours will not be touched...

She also made an interesting point when it comes to returning a leased car...some of you may or may not know that the lease companies are starting to include "washing damage" in their return invoices.....

She remarked, it's money for nothing for us, as we put the damage there in the first place....

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

No real point to the thread, just found the attitude of both mains very different when it comes to actually doing what your customer asks...however mental it sounds! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well i'll be testing nissan on this point but not til december/january when it goes in for first service.. providing nothing goes wrong before that..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My request worked well.. 

My dad even runs half the place and still didn't manage to stop sloppy Joe ruining my paintwork.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Which VW dealer was that ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Which VW dealer was that ?


Rutherglen

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sure they have an actual machine car wash round the back


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand how washing damage can be charged for by them?!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> So, I had 2 cars going into the main stealers this week...BMW and VW...
> 
> Both times, I told them not to wash the car, I made sure that the note was on the job card - highlighted...I also stuck up 3 "do not wash this car" notices on the cars...
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a funny one.. and you shouldn't have to explain yourself really. I usually just drop in that I'd only just waxed it myself, and I don't know how strong their cleaner stuff is... etc etc. Trying desperately to give off the following: "I'm not sad, honest guv" 

After collecting my car for a small job the other day, having assured myself they wouldn't wash it with the above bit of creative yarnary. I had quite a bit of time to kill before a hair cut (the job was done early)... so I then went on to do some more yarnary to a fairly attractive young lady sales-person who approached me as I was eyeing up the S1600 special editions on the forecourt.

All the usual; "well, I got one of these type myself, just without the stripes and exhaust, but one like this drove past me the other day and want one", "I could be tempted at a good price", "I've got my car here if you want a look at it", "oh yeah, I could do a straight trade/cash to upgrade if its worth it"... we went through all the rigmorol of condition checks, and finance discussion. I also kind of wanted to get my car priced up for interest's sake!

She was impressed with the condition of mine as I said "here, feel the paint on this, like new"... to which she said _"oh, did you have the supagard thing done"_... "nah, a mate helps me take care of it, he's good at these sort of things, that's just been cleaned properly and waxed"  .

We went back and talked some numbers... although, as I stated "realistically, it'd have to move down a grand to tempt me"... and then I hit her with it... *"and then there'd be another £300 to sort the paint",* _"what do you mean??"_ say's she. "Well, it's terrible, the whole forecourt is considering they're new... who does it for you, you should fire them!" :lol:

At this point she was interested to know what I mean. Luckily the sun had just come from behind a cloud, well infact, rather fortunately it kept going in and out (no pun there):

"Look at this one, looks new, nice and clean yeah?" I say... 
_"yes it does" _ she says... 
"wait for it, there you go, looks terrible in the sun, scratched to buggery"... 
_"oh yeah, I can see lots of lines, is that where they've waxed it?"..._ 
"no, it's where they've washed it a brick by the looks of it".

She was quite nice, appreciated the convo, and in the end told me it probably wasn't worth be buying it, as I'd just be taking a 3k depreciation hit on mine... a conclusion I'd come to myself.

Sorry, even longer pointless anecdote :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im sure they have an actual machine car wash round the back


Yeah they do....



maggi133 said:


> I don't understand how washing damage can be charged for by them?!


damage caused by washing (swirls) are now forming part of the return condition of many lease vehicles...

Since the dealers actually inflict these swirls with their washing techniques, they in effect are causing the damage then charging for it...

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I would comment if I ever used main dealers for anything 



McClane said:


> Sorry, even longer pointless anecdote :thumb:


:lol:

But enjoyable


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

the thing is if you tell a dealer not to wash the car, they should not wash it at all, end of the day you are the customer, and the customers right, they need to respect your wishes.

But i know the motor trade, some can have a bit of a month on them..., after all if they did not have talk where would the money be ?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

My dealer is pretty good about not washing my cars , they have it noted on the computer so whenever its booked in it is printed on the job card 

I still put a sign in the car as well though just in case


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

everytime ours have been into the volvo one not a problem i even have it on the records of mine now never to be washed  yes i.e known as the weird one :lol: 

The BMW one is funny though cuey my GF's parents have had theirs in recently and they got the same sort of reception as you it forms part of the service and we have to do it WTF. luckily it did not matter at the time as it had not been detailed up but i see a fight next time :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> well i'll be testing nissan on this point but not til december/january when it goes in for first service.. providing nothing goes wrong before that..


oh craig nissan are funny you will enjoy the experience of saying no to them with your










paint.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I never went back to VW after they distroyed my alloys while "washing" it.... Now I go to Aberdeen Audi who know me well and NEVER clean the car inside or out even it its a tip they wont touch it  and I dont even need to tell them.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

"She remarked, it's money for nothing for us, as we put the damage there in the first place..."

that comment is just bonkers


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> damage caused by washing (swirls) are now forming part of the return condition of many lease vehicles...
> 
> Since the dealers actually inflict these swirls with their washing techniques, they in effect are causing the damage then charging for it...
> 
> :thumb:


No I get what they're doing and how. I just don't understand how anyone could do that ethically.

Honda did try to charge my dad when he returned his last car to them, for corroded alloys. THey claimed it can only have been through the use of harsh chemicals. That particular car, was only ever washed by them :lol: they revoked the charge in the end


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ive never had my car or van in a main dealer so i never need to worry


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My old Smart fortwo went into a Merc main dealer for some work, and they washed it, and used so much tfr that the rear brakes totally siezed up on it.

"Oh, thats coz we've washed it earlier mate"

"Really, then how come that never happens when I wash it" Grrr...idiots...


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

I had my car in to Uncle Arnold for an MOT and Air Con recharge(my mate works there so get mates rates) and when I went to pay for the work the receptionist said "we've given it a wash and a hoover", "I hope not, it was in need of neither" says moi, she looks again at the tag on the keys "ah, no, your mate has written do not wash or hoover on the tag" wheeeuuuuu. He knows just how pernickity I am.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i told the garage not to wash mine,so they dented it instead.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> i told the garage not to wash mine,so they dented it instead.


:lol: that was nice of them!



Hope you got it sorted!

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol: that was nice of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mentioned it and of course it was already there sir. was it bum. so im getting it done myself.:devil:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> She also made an interesting point when it comes to returning a leased car...some of you may or may not know that the lease companies are starting to include "washing damage" in their return invoices.....


that works both ways you know :thumb: if my car goes in & comes out damaged, in whatever way, I use it to get money off etc...


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> the VW garage burst out laughing...ahhh, you're one of them she says...it's OK we know we can't wash a car correctly, don't worry about it...yours will not be touched...


i dont know if to take that as sarcasm or she being serious when she mentioned the lease damage part after lol



> She remarked, it's money for nothing for us, as we put the damage there in the first place....


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Over contract now on the Mazda and the VW is only a month away so I let them wash at the service last week as it was pretty minging (plus 105K and stonechipped to death)

It is unreal how much damage can be inflicted by one wash and bad tools / technique:devil::devil:

Sad as it is I will probably spend the day correcting ready to send it back


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i don't bother with dealers so no worries about them washing my festa


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

You need one of these


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Collecting my new VRS next week, spoke with dealer today and asked them not to clean or wash it before I take delivery and they said 'oh no, we are not allowed to let it go with doing it all' fair play to the dealer they dont do a bad job but I just want to do this one myself, so I will pop in next week and tell them not to touch it, they can take the transport wrapping off, but thats it!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I either try to be diplomatic and say I realy look forward to detailing it myself so please don't spoil my weekend by doing it for me, or detail the car just before taking it to the garage and tell them theres no need to wash it as it's "pristine" as it is.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

You have a BMW cuey? I know you was looking! Been so busy with work I've not been able to keep up on DW


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> You have a BMW cuey? I know you was looking! Been so busy with work I've not been able to keep up on DW


nope, it was a mini I have to do.... got an overheating issue I can't fix....

the VW was a company car that needs a service... well over due actually...the car is a mess!!

:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I get so many cars thru that have been washed at dealers. The dealer always gets asked but thru sheer incompetence and lack of communication, they still wash it! 

It's there own fault for being so stupid that they have to pay me for a correction. But they have always been willing to see the customer right and get it rectified. Which I guess is fair enough


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I visited a Porsche dealer they had a car wash from Karcher which was an automatic one BUT instead of being brushes it was foam pads, soo impressed with it they put through a mint black Cayenne for my to inspect after to find damage from it, which in all honesty i couldnt, but difference to normal car washes.

Also at another Porsche/Ferrari/Lambo/Bentley dealer and they had a "touchless" wash bay round the back, but still had the valeter who would use a songe from a dirty bucket loked like it had been on the floor, they only used the touchless part for rinsing the car.....

I dont even get frustrated by it anymore......dealerships use the cheapest and quickest methods possible.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I dont even get frustrated by it anymore......dealerships use the cheapest and quickest methods possible.


Totally agree...my thread was more to highlight the attitude between the dealers...

the bmw one trying to fight me for the "right" to wash the car, against the VW people at least knowing what I was on about, and saying no problem...

maybe they have realised that the real cheapest way to wash them is don't do anything! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> Collecting my new VRS next week, spoke with dealer today and asked them not to clean or wash it before I take delivery and they said 'oh no, we are not allowed to let it go with doing it all' fair play to the dealer they dont do a bad job but I just want to do this one myself, so I will pop in next week and tell them not to touch it, they can take the transport wrapping off, but thats it!


James mate
If you are doing this, and I dont blame you, be carefull.
Make sure that you and the dealer do a full PDI. If you get it home and mid detail find something damage wise they will blame YOU as they will say that they would have found it if they had prepped and PDI'ed it!!
A word to the wise and enjoy the car
Ming the careful


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I took my Nissan 350z into a spray shop to have some damage repaired and spent a good hour with the boss examining the car. He even foud stuff i had not seen which i was very impressed with.
I asked them not to clean it - other than processes in the painting - and he was very understanding. He lifted the bonnet and saw the detailed and powder coated engine bay and just smiled.
True to his word the car was repaired and left as I requested it:thumb:
One day and one detail later it was split mint!
Ming the impressed


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Totally agree...my thread was more to highlight the attitude between the dealers...
> 
> the bmw one trying to fight me for the "right" to wash the car, against the VW people at least knowing what I was on about, and saying no problem...
> 
> ...


Which BMW dealership was it ? My friend used to work in the one in Glasgow, heard a few horror stories lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Which BMW dealership was it ? My friend used to work in the one in Glasgow, heard a few horror stories lol


BMW mini in Giffnock

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My friend got a job in the Glasgow one, only got the job as he stated i had trained him (erm a bit of a lie as i only trained 1 person in my life and he lived far far away). He then made out how good he was at "detailing" until he burnt through on his bonnet on his Honda Civic and came round looking for me to fix it lol

Im sure he is trying to start a business as a valeter now though lol

But he said the BMW they had a set time to work on a car, that set time was scary ! and definately not acceptable for a premium brand.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

what a numpty! 

time is money to these places....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> But he said the BMW they had a set time to work on a car, that set time was scary ! and definately not acceptable for a premium brand.


If they're anything like ford, who look like they clean their cars with a brick:

I reckon I could give a car a good and thorough "bricking" in 3 mins.

Wash, no. Bricky scrub-scrub, yes.

:thumb: :lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Ming said:


> James mate
> If you are doing this, and I dont blame you, be carefull.
> Make sure that you and the dealer do a full PDI. If you get it home and mid detail find something damage wise they will blame YOU as they will say that they would have found it if they had prepped and PDI'ed it!!
> A word to the wise and enjoy the car
> Ming the careful


When the car arrives I am going over there to inpsect the car when the wrappings are off and it has been through the workshop, then we will both know how the car is, hopefully it will all be OK, but agree, it needs proper inspection before I sign for it that way it protects both of us.


----------

